# Hell On Wheels marathon tomorrow



## Wiggum (Jan 1, 2012)

On AMC, and I do pimp their programming some, because I adore a lot of what they do.

Seeing Rubicon go after one season was a heart breaker for me.

If you like the mythos of the breaking of the West on rail road tracks, post Civil War America, cowboys and Indians, it is a great show.


----------



## Decker (Jan 6, 2012)

I'd call it very good but not quite great, if one uses the standard of The Wire, Breaking Bad and Deadwood, etc. But it's getting better and I'm glad it's on.

As for Rubicon... I feel your pain. That one had real potential!


----------



## reiver33 (Jan 6, 2012)

Rubicon! There isn't even a release date for it on DVD...


----------



## ctg (Jan 6, 2012)

I did find this one interesting and quite surprising as AMC is making some of the best series - IMHO - at the moment. Although they depicted the Indians as murderous punch of scum at the first episode, I kept watching. And thinking that there has to be another layer, where they give out a bit more. But for now, I'll keep my eye (the good one) on this one and wait till for another episode.


----------



## Wiggum (Jan 8, 2012)

Great is an overstatement, but it's really good.

There is another layer with the Meridian story line, which they haven't really addressed since the premiere, but it seems like they may be getting back to.


----------



## ctg (Jan 12, 2012)

I finished all 9 episodes this evening and boy, I have to say it was _really _good. There hasn't been a good western in television for ages and this particular show fills the bill very, very well. I seriously recommend this one anyone who's a fan of good story-lines and aren't squeamish on seeing blood.


----------



## Wiggum (Jan 16, 2012)

Good finale, although I confused how they are going to split Bohannon's story from the rail road arc.


----------

